# Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??



## 98romi (28. August 2014)

*Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Hallo PCGHX-Community,

hab Zuhause diesen Acer Laptop rumstehen, der hat bis jetz nur ne 120GB SSD und das ist mir zu wenig.
Hab mal von ner Möglichkeit gehört, dass man, wenn man das DVD-Laufwerk ausbaut, noch ne HDD reinbauen kann.

Lieber hab ich ne zweite Festplatte als ein DVD-Laufwerk.

Was ist dran an der Story, stimmt das oder hab ich da irgendwas falsches aufgeschnappt??

Gruß


----------



## DKK007 (30. August 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Es gibt für manche Notebooks einen optionalen Rahmen, in den man eine HDD einbauen kann (anstelle DVD-Laufwerk). Ich weiß nicht, ob es sowas auch für dein Gerät gibt.


----------



## 98romi (30. August 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Von sowas hab ich schon mal gehört, wie kann ich das denn nachschauen, obs das für meinen Laptop gibt??


----------



## Abductee (30. August 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Acer Aspire TimelineX 5820t 5820 5830t 5830 HD-Caddy zweite SSD Festplatte | eBay


----------



## 98romi (30. August 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Mal ne Frage, kann man ne Sata600-HDD an einen Sata300-Anschluss anschließen??

Dann würd ich für meinen Acer vielleicht diese HDD hier kaufen:
Hitachi Travelstar Z7K500 500GB interne Festplatte 2,5: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Mit diesem Einbaurahmen:
Einbaurahmen UltraSlim SATA fr 2. Festplatte für Acer Aspire TimelineX 5830TG-2628G12Mnbb - ipc-computer.de


----------



## Abductee (30. August 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Kannst du machen, bei einer mechanischen Festplatte ist der Unterschied äußerst gering zwischen SATA3 und 6Gb/s.
Da merkst du keinen Unterschied.

Ich würd dir ein 5400rpm Modell empfehlen.
Die sind wesentlich leiser/ruhiger. 
Besonders im Notebook merkst du das deutlich.

http://geizhals.at/de/?cmp=934295&cmp=985465&cmp=934303&cmp=669218#xf_tophttp://geizhals.at/de/western-digital-wd-blue-mobile-750gb-wd7500lpcx-a985465.html


----------



## 98romi (31. August 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Wie schnell sind denn 5400RPM-HDDs im Vergleich zu 7200er??


----------



## Abductee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Vernachlässigbar, gegenüber einer SSD sind beide saulangsam.


----------



## 98romi (31. August 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Passt diese HDD auch??:
Western Digital WD5000BPVT Blue 500GB interne: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Abductee (31. August 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Passt auch.
Du bringst in deinen Caddy auch HDD`s mit 9,5mm Dicke rein.


----------



## 98romi (9. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Frage, geht das ganze auch etwas günstiger,  wenn ich diesen Einbaurahmen hier nehme??
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B0064W...165_QL70&qid=1410247038&sr=8-4#ref=mp_s_a_1_4

Weil der bei IPC ist schon verdammt teuer... der hier auf Amazon wäre einfach mal über 20 Euro günstiger... kann ich den von Amazon auch nehmen??


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Wenn dein Modell als kompatibel gelistet ist, sicher.


----------



## 98romi (9. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Indirekt schon, weil als kompatibel wird der Dell Precision M4600 gelistet.

Da es für diesen Laptop ebenfalls einen Einbaurahmen auf IPC-Computer gibt, der auf dem Bild genauso aussieht wie der Einbaurahmen für meinen Acer und genau so viel kostet, schätze ich mal dass das geht.
Was meint ihr??

Sind das nicht Universalgeräte für jedes Notebook, wenn man die richtige Höhe und den richtigen Anschluss auswählt??

Soviel kann ich sagen:
In meinen Acer passen 9,5mm, das Teil auf Amazon hat auch 9,5mm.


----------



## 98romi (11. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Ginge es auch mit dieser HDD hier??:
http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digita...&qid=undefined&sr=1-1&keywords=hdd+750+gb+2,5

Ich finde diese besser als die von Samsung, da sie 250GB mehr bietet und nur 5 Euro mehr kostet.
Was meint ihr??


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Kannst du genau so nehmen.
Da gibts nichts was man an der HDD schlecht reden könnte.


----------



## 98romi (11. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Andere Frage, da du vorhin mal was von kompatibel gesagt, was könnte da denn außer der Bauhöhe (also entweder 9,5mm oder 12,7mm) und dass ich halt ne Sata-Version kaufen muss, aber was für Kompatiblitätsprobleme könnte es denn außer der Bauhöhe und dem Sata-Anschluss noch geben??


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Du musst eigentlich nicht mal die Bauhöhe beachten, du kannst ja das Maximum von 9,5mm verbauen. (15mm ist ein Exot.)
Die dünnere Variante die mittlerweile sehr oft zu finden ist mit den 7,5mm würde ja trotzdem passen, du hättest halt einen Luftspalt.
Der SATA-Stecker und die Schraubenlöcher befinden sich aber an der selben Stelle.

Grob gesagt, wenn der Rahmen für dein Modell passt, könntest du jede 2,5" HDD/SSD mit maximal 9,5mm Bauhöhe einbauen.


----------



## 98romi (11. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Ich meine den Laufwerksschacht, nicht die HDD selber 

Oder meintest du auch den Laufwerksschacht??

Also es geht mir nicht um die HDD, sondern um den Laufwerksschacht/Laufwerksrahmen.


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Wenn der Rahmen für dein Modell freigegeben ist mit dem Zusatz das 9,5mm Festplatten passen, dann passt das auch.
Beim Amazon kannst du den Rahmen eh ganz unproblematisch zurückschicken falls doch was nicht passen sollte.


----------



## 98romi (14. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Also wenn ich jetzt bei der Größe "9,5mm Sata-Laufwerksanschluss mit Frontblende" bei dem Amazon-Teil von Salcar (siehe Links weiter oben) für 13 Euro auswähle, dann passen da auch ganz sicher 9,5mm-HDDs ein??

Wollte das nur nochmal abklären weil mir mein Vater gerade ne 2,5zoll-HDD mit 500GB und einer Bauhöhe von 9,5mm geschenkt hat.


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Ja sicher, ansonsten würds ja nicht dabei stehen.


----------



## 98romi (14. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Das ist die HDD, die mir mein Vater geschenkt hat:
http://www.amazon.de/Western-Digital-WD5000BPKT-interne-Festplatte/dp/B004LR1RPK

Die passt glaub ich, für das, dass ich diese kostenlos erhalten habe, oder??


----------



## Abductee (14. September 2014)

*AW: Acer Aspire TimeLineX 5830 TG - Zweite HDD möglich??*

Brrrr ist das wirklich eine WD Black?
Die wird ganz schön laut werden. Wenn du nicht oft auf die HDD zugreifst, könnte der Energiesparmodus (Spin Down) vor einem dauerhaften hohen Geräuschpegel bewahren.
Ansonsten passt die.


----------



## 98romi (16. September 2014)

Ha heute die HDD samt Laufwerksschacht in meinen Acer eingebaut.
Die HDD ist zwar nicht die leiseste, aber die wird eh vom Lüfter übertönt 

Hauptsache alles läuft 

Danke an Abductee für deine große Hilfe und auch an alle anderen ebenfalls ein Danke


----------

